# Whatevers....



## chilerelleno (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 14, 2022)

Full rack please!

Ryan


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 14, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Full rack please!
> 
> Ryan


At my age. I'd settle for a half rack, but it would have to be done un-wrapped. I wouldn't want it to FOTB. LOL

Chris


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jul 14, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> At my age. I'd settle for a half rack, but it would have to be done un-wrapped. I wouldn't want it to FOTB. LOL
> 
> Chris


Yea, I’m married too. I understand.


----------



## clifish (Jul 14, 2022)

I would play windshield wipers on those all night long....no delay...lol


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jul 14, 2022)

clifish said:


> I would play windshield wipers on those all night long....no delay...lol


You motor boatin sun of a buck you!


----------



## clifish (Jul 14, 2022)

yankee2bbq said:


> You motor boatin sun of a buck you!


Brrrrrrrr,  blub, blub


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 14, 2022)

clifish said:


> Brrrrrrrr,  blub, blub


Sounds like you have a big cam in that motor boat! Threads going to hell in a handbasket!  ( left wiper)!

Ryan


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 17, 2022)

Sure seems to be the favorite.  I'll go for that rack too.  Sadly just half a rack, please.
Gary


----------

